# Etapa de Potencia Integrada y Transistorizada.



## DJ DRACO (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola amigos de este maravilloso foro.

estuve pensando mucho y se me ocurrió que tal vez haya una forma fácil y económica de diseñar una etapa de potencia de audio, utilizando preamplificador y driver de potencia integrados, y solo la salida de poder con transistores MOSFET o DARLINGTON.

la idea en un esquema de bloques es la siguiente:

saludos, y espero les guste la idea.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 27, 2008)

Lo que nececita tu etapa es una mejor regulación de voltajes para los drives, dejarlo todo a una resistencia es algo riesgoso. Ademas del excesivo voltaje de la etapa final, ¿O es para uso industrial?. El asunto es que tienes buenas ideas, y solo hay que enmendar esos detalles. 



Etolipoz
----------


----------



## juanma (Sep 27, 2008)

Vienen integrados que trabajan exclusivamente como driver. Lo subi en un post. Eran el LM391 y un TDA7250.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/driver-amplificadores-national-lm391-lm4702-15507/
Con esto te aseguras una optima calidad. Hasta 100W creo que llegaban.

No se si es tan asi usar integrados de potencia como driver    o empezar a poner transistores en paralelo.
Yo arme el amplificador con el TDA2040 + 2TIPs y funciono mas que bien (doble woofer 8")

El esquema lo sacaste de algun sitio o lo hiciste vos?

Podes leer un poco mas en PCPAudio sobre etapas de salidas y como se excitan.
Mira cualquier esquema de un amplificador discreto y no vas a ver que los gates/bases de los MOSFET/BJT esten conectados a un mismo punto.
Es decir, los del semiciclo + van a un punto y los del semiciclo - a otro.

Sobre el driver (amplificador de 25W) me parece excesivo. Con un LM386 estas mas que bien creeria.
Tambien se puede leer un poco mas de etapas drivers.

Te recomiendo el libro *High Power Audio Amplifier Construction Manua*l de _Randy Slone_
Explica las varias etapas que conforman el amplificador (esta en ingles   )
Estas vacaciones seguro lo leo completo, esta en mi lista de prioridades para el verano   

Saludos y seguimos con la idea!

Dejo unas imagenes

TDA7250 2x100W






LM391 20W


----------



## ricardodeni (Sep 27, 2008)

hola Draco , para el circuito que posteaste primero habria que modificar la etapa de salida , tiene que ser complementaria.  imaginate que enchufas el amplificador asi como esta sin darle audio a la entrada  , en la salida del TDA vas a tener 0v que se conectan a los GATE de los mosfet ,con los mosfet que se conectan a +150v no pasa nada pero con los que se conectan a -150v esta el problema porque entre el source y el gate vas a tener 150v positivos que van a hacer que se quemen al instante, ahora suponete que los mosfet se bancaran esa tension de gate (cosa que no existe) tendrias los 150v negativos en el parlante, la solucion:Q5 Q6 Q7 y Q8 tienen que ser de canal P.
otra cosa, faltaria un circuito que te de la corriente de reposo de los TR de salida, la tension de umbral de los mosfet es mas alta que la de los BJT. 

saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni (Sep 27, 2008)

fijate la etapa de salida de este amplificador , por ahi te da alguna idea


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2008)

MUCHISIMAS gracias a todos los que han aportado.

el circuito lo realice yo en toda su expresión y es OBVIO que tiene muchisimos errores.

voy a revisar todos los datos que han dispuesto y luego subo las modificaciones.

esta etapa de potencia pretendo que pueda proveer unos 400watts ó 500 watts.

saludos a todos y muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2008)

Muy buenos post los de fogonazo, ricardodeni y juanma.

sé que en la etapa final debe haber complemente y eso se logra con transistores de los dos canales p y n.

ademas quiero que sepan q esa parte la saque de un circuito q no creo q haya funcionado.

otra cosita. no es necesario q sean mosfet de salida podrian ser los MJ15003 y 15004 ya que tengo 8 de cada uno sin usar.

saludos.


----------

